# durable soft toy recommendations



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

soft toys are our puppy's favorite! however, he's teething and manages to rip them apart pretty quickly. we only have one that's lasted longer than a week (3 weeks and counting!). i bought him a chew resistant dragon and the stuffing was coming out within a day . any recommendations for durable soft toys? he has a few rubber toys and chews but strongly prefers the soft ones


----------



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

He doesn't even seem to be particularly aggressive with them. Also should I worry about the stuffing in these toys? It doesn't really seem like he eats it but I'm paranoid about leaving them in his crate overnight just in case.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Skinneeeze are great http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18869 available just about anywhere


----------



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

looked those up and that is such an incredibly good idea! gonna order one now. i hope he takes to them!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Molly loves her toys, but she adores her four skinneeeze. Never had one rip yet in a few years. Mind you she's not a real RIPPER. She just mouths them and then kills them by shaking them over and over again. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Sassy has two of them and loves them. She likes to kill hers also.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles have a few and love to shake them.


----------



## Brie (Jan 12, 2015)

Brie likes the skineeez toys too. Her second favorite toy is the Kyjen Invincibles Pig, which has no stuffing and just a big squeaker. For just chewing, she loves the Kong Wubba toy. She's not really into playing with any hard toys, unless they have a treat inside.

I think I might have bought the same chew resistant toy as you did. It was a GoDog Dragon with chew guard, and that toy lasted less than 48 hours. It's funny that the toy with "chew guard technology" was the only one she's ripped the stuffing out of. If you did buy the same toy, they offer a one-time replacement. But since he already ripped one up, I'm not sure you'd want another one


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sheba's absolute favorite is a teddy bear that has no stuffing. Not a Skineez..I think it is Ganz..but the same idea. I don't let her have the stuffed ones. I'm afraid she would swallow the stuffing if she ripped the toy open.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There is NO stuffed animal that can survive Kodi for long.  Skinnez last longer than most… he just excizes the squeaker, then plays with the rest. Actually, when he starts tearing stuffing out of a toy, if it's one he really likes (he does have favorites) I just de-stuff it the rest of the way and give it back. He's perfectly happy with just the "skin". He has turned quite a few heads over the years with his "Santa skin".


----------



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

krandall said:


> There is NO stuffed animal that can survive Kodi for long.  Skinnez last longer than most&#8230; he just excizes the squeaker, then plays with the rest. Actually, when he starts tearing stuffing out of a toy, if it's one he really likes (he does have favorites) I just de-stuff it the rest of the way and give it back. He's perfectly happy with just the "skin". He has turned quite a few heads over the years with his "Santa skin".


This is going to sound so silly, but for some reason I assumed he'd have no interest in his stuffing-less toys :frusty:. I'd saved the dragon that he "killed" and de-stuffed it and gave it back to him. He loves it just as much as he did before! Now I'm eagerly waiting his new skinneeez toy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dridur said:


> This is going to sound so silly, but for some reason I assumed he'd have no interest in his stuffing-less toys :frusty:. I'd saved the dragon that he "killed" and de-stuffed it and gave it back to him. He loves it just as much as he did before! Now I'm eagerly waiting his new skinneeez toy


Ha! Kodi has never seemed to care. He DOES love the squeakers, but he destroys them pretty fast too!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Archer doesn't destroy anything other than Kleenex, but the Kong Wubba is his all time favourite outdoor toy, and the best for fetching.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> Archer doesn't destroy anything other than Kleenex...


Oh, that would be SOOOooo nice! :laugh:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie also doesn't destroy her toys, or pull the stuffing or squeakers out of them. She loves me to throw them and when she finds them she shakes and shakes them until they're dead.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie also doesn't destroy her toys, or pull the stuffing or squeakers out of them. She loves me to throw them and when she finds them she shakes and shakes them until they're dead.


I know a lot of Havs are not toy-destroyers. I with Kodi wasn't! OTOH, I'm really glad that he CLEARLY knows the difference between "his" and "ours". I even have a couple of cherished stuffed animals from my childhood, and he knows not to touch them. So it could be a lot worse!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I really should post some pictures of Sheba's current favorite toy---one of my husband's flip flops. She'll go through fire and water to get to it. It's covered with millions of tiny teeth marks. Just one--the other one looks brand new. What is it with these little guys and footwear? Socks are irresistible too. She doesn't chew on them, at least not right away. She throws them in the air and catches them. My little socker player.


----------



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

My boy also loves socks but definitely knows that the rest of our stuff is off limits as well! H came to us that way so I have to thank my breeder for that . I guess he side effect of him leaving our stuff alone is him killing his toys! Haha


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dridur said:


> My boy also loves socks but definitely knows that the rest of our stuff is off limits as well! H came to us that way so I have to thank my breeder for that . I guess he side effect of him leaving our stuff alone is him killing his toys! Haha


I agree, we made it very clear, early on, that human things were off limits. So I guess I shouldn't complain about how he treats his own toys. He certainly enjoyes it while he's tearing them up!!! ound:


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

We've had great luck with the Chew Guard toys. We bought ours at Costco, not sure if they are sold elsewhere.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

i've tried, but Sheba definitely doesn't get the idea that our things are not her things! Do you remember how you did it, Karen?


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

We've had great luck with the kong toys.


----------



## Angela G (Apr 8, 2015)

Auggie loves his froggy and ducky soft squeaky toys. They are the perfect size for a Havanese. We got one from the breeder, and the same one in another animal at Petco. I think they were made by Kong and have a tuft of hair on their heads. No matter how hard I pull on their tiny little arms, they haven't been damaged at all yet. They have almost no stuffing and have replaceable squeakers.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Karen, I can tell Rambo and Kodi are related. If a toy has a squeaker, it is ripped open and the squeaker is removed. If I didn,t watch him and take it away, he would chew up the squeaker and eat it.There is no cloth strong enough for him. I have tried denim, woven nylon and other "indestructible"
fabrics. And he doesn't like it if it does not have a squeaker.
Sophie, however, just likes to play with toys, never tears anything up.


----------

